Ask HN: How are you coordinating your team when developing serverless functions? - mlejva
======
mlejva
Hey, OP here.

Specifically, I'm interested in how do you coordinate frontend and backend
engineers when building a single feature.

For example, your backend engineers are building new Firebase Cloud Function,
what's the process of making sure that the frontend engineers can test this
function?

Do you keep a separate environment where all dev functions are deployed? From
what I was reading on Firebase docs, it seems that I have to create a
completely separate project for this. Plus the frontend engineers have to keep
a set of function endpoints for dev and separate set of function endpoints for
production. It's just seem like too much of a hassle.

